
Video game can detect early stages of Alzheimer's better than medical tests - yanzendesigner
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/27/health/video-game-alzheimers-scn-trnd/index.html
======
woliveirajr
link to the article:
[https://www.pnas.org/content/116/19/9285](https://www.pnas.org/content/116/19/9285)

